# Is my Pearson recurve wall art?



## TheWhiteRabbit5 (Dec 7, 2012)

Fire Wood 


Mathews MR7, HHA, TT Smackdown Pro, KTech Multi Rod


----------



## jackshot (Sep 30, 2010)

TheWhiteRabbit5 said:


> Fire Wood
> 
> 
> Mathews MR7, HHA, TT Smackdown Pro, KTech Multi Rod


Yup. Wall hanger or kindling. Wouldn't chance drawing that bow again.


Bravo 7


----------



## Bloodfeather (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks guys, not what i wanted to hear but it's kind of what i was expecting.


----------



## rjcourtney (Mar 18, 2013)

I've searched for the past thirty minutes as to how to create a string in this form and can't find anything so I hope you don't mind me hijacking this post. 

I have an old fiberglass Ben Pearson from the mid 70's. I pulled it out a year or so ago and began shooting agin. The only problem I am having with this bow is that the nocks are eating up strings. I'm on my second string, I get 150 - 250 shots before the string eats through. I never used to have this problem so I think the quality of the overwrap reinforcement has been cheapened. Does anyone know how I can make my strings last? Can I take a smally round file and reduce the angle where the string comes over the nock and breaks down the limb then paint it with a little fiberglas resin to keep the fiberglass from breaking down or flaking away? Am I at risk of affecting the integraty of the bow?


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

> Can I take a smally round file and reduce the angle where the string comes over the nock and breaks down the limb then paint it with a little fiberglas resin to keep the fiberglass from breaking down or flaking away? Am I at risk of affecting the integraty of the bow?


Sure, just take it easy and you shouldn't hurt anything. Epoxy, polyurethane, or superglue should work fine on the exposed wood and fiberglass. PS I think they're called "string grooves" on the limb tips - the nocks are on the arrows, nock points or nock locators are where you put the arrow nock on the string when you shoot.

Search the traditional and DIY forum for "endless loop jig", you should find string making stuff there. Munchmounts channel on youtube shows pretty much how I make my recurve strings:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYNLq8VvkAU


----------

